# Oakley Airbrakes vs Smith I/O



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I tried some Oakley Airbrakes on yesterday at one of the JHMR shops. The staff said they were too new for them to have gotten much feedback on how they handle fogging.

They fit my face well, and have a nose cutout which feels like its a teeny bit better for my face than my Smith I/O goggles.

They are very large, though... almost EG2 large... and they are pricey. You can get Smith I/O for $165 retail.....the Airbrakes are like $220


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If money is no object then I'd get the Airbrake because you can get a $60 facemask made to work with the Airbrake. Winter Bandit Face Concealers - Oakley Bandito Mask Shields the Face from Freezing Cold Air 

I personally bought the Smith I/O because you can easily find them for $90 or even less sometimes and they come with two lenses. I also already had a Smith helmet so I get a great fit.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I tried them both and went with the I/Os. Same price when I saw them but I didn't like the fit and feel of the Airbrakes compared to the I/Os. Used the I/Os for 4 days so far in various conditions and love them so far, haven't had any fogging issues at all.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

i bought the i/o I have a smith maze helmet so i thought that i would not have to worry about the fit


----------



## theninemilly (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the airbrakes, used them 4 times this season with all kinds of different conditions. I have not had any fogging problems with them. They are a little on the large side but they still fit great with my smith maze helmet. I haven't tried the smith i/o's so I can't comment on them. Would be nice with the airbrakes if you could pick the 2 lenses you get but that's not the case.


----------



## koreanbeefcake (Jan 22, 2011)

theninemilly said:


> I have the airbrakes, used them 4 times this season with all kinds of different conditions. I have not had any fogging problems with them. They are a little on the large side but they still fit great with my smith maze helmet. I haven't tried the smith i/o's so I can't comment on them. Would be nice with the airbrakes if you could pick the 2 lenses you get but that's not the case.


i went in store and picked out the 2 lenses i wanted.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the Airbrakes as well. Been out for a handful of days and have had no problems with fogging or fit at all. Only problem is that I got a new Bern Watts helmet and the visor pushes down on the goggles a bit, so I have to adjust kind of often. 

Overall though the Airbrakes are great, I've been real pleased.


----------



## Nordica-k2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Neither, get Anon M1's


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd get whichever fit your face and helmet better. Both are gonna be good quality gogs. I have eg2, I/O, and I/Ox. Smith makes a good quality google in my opinion. The 2 lens are def a nice thing to have.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

The better one will be the one that is most comfortable. 

The switchlock system on the Airbrakes is much more fluid and refined than the IO but they are also quite a bit more expensive. 

Both are high end goggles that are guaranteed quality so what's left is whichever fits you best.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Consonantal said:


> The switchlock system on the Airbrakes is much more fluid and refined than the IO


no, it isn't.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> no, it isn't.


That's a great post, really contributing your ideas and reasoning.

I have the IO's btw. Trying switchlock at a store for the first time and it was way easier.


----------



## Nordica-k2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Consonantal said:


> That's a great post, really contributing your ideas and reasoning.
> 
> I have the IO's btw. Trying switchlock at a store for the first time and it was way easier.


Who cares, once you learn how to change the lenses it's piss easy...
Besides, it's not like you're realistically going to be changing your lenses often onthe mountain anyway


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Nordica-k2 said:


> Who cares, once you learn how to change the lenses it's piss easy...
> Besides, it's not like you're realistically going to be changing your lenses often onthe mountain anyway


When you're spending in excess of $150 on a pair of goggles, I think details matter.


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't have any experience with the Smiths, but I do have the Oakley Airbrakes. I was lucky enough to get a pair for free, otherwise I wouldn't spend as much as they cost.

One thing that I really like about them compared to my other goggles (von zippers) is they are weirdly clear. It is hard to explain, but I think it is something to do with the lens shape that makes everything look really good.

Other than that the quick lens change is more gimmicky than anything, but it is easy. If you have lots of money to spend on them, then yeah they are pretty good.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

yea I ended up getting the airbrakes last month for 146. they are a solid pair or goggles, and I love them, but I wouldnt spend over 200 on goggles normally. 

The airbrakes are VERY crisp and clear, and I can change lenses in my mittens on the lift with no issue. I havent tested out the smiths though.


----------

